# Where can I find "usbnet"?

## Coume

Hello,

I need to recompile my kernel to activate the usbnet module, but I can't find it in using menuconfig :/

Any idea where it is hidden??

thxs in advance

Ludo

----------

## thebigslide

Device Drivers -> USB -> USB Network Adaptors -> Multipurpose USB Networking Framework

----------

## Coume

thxs  :Smile: 

Do u know if it exists a place where I could find the module equivalence of each kernel options?

Thxs in advance

Ludo

----------

## Coume

so I did re-compile my kernel activation the option you mentionned above but when I do modprobe usbnet , I get an error...

Any idea?

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# modprobe usbnet
> 
> FATAL: Module usbnet not found.
> 
> 

 

Thxs

Ludo

----------

## lbrtuk

Did you remember to make modules_install after the kernel build?

----------

## Coume

erm I might have forgot! lol

I did that

```
make menuconfig

make && make install

```

Can I do the make modules_install now? or do I have to do it before the make and make install?

Ludo

----------

## lbrtuk

Do the make modules_install last.

----------

